# Pro Source Air Compressor Spare Parts



## Termite

Have you contacted the manufacturer to locate a service center or parts distributor in your area?


----------



## akpatter

thekctermite said:


> Have you contacted the manufacturer to locate a service center or parts distributor in your area?


Have not been able to locate manufacturer, do you have www address or telephone number or USPS address


----------



## ralexander4

*Info*

The manual says call 1-866-797-2738 for information on the prosource 2 gallon compressor. I assume its the same for yours. no web avail. The address is a PO box in DE..Good luck.


----------



## akpatter

Thanks


----------



## ralexander4

*Hope it helps*

If you call and it actually works leave a note..I would be interested ...


----------



## akpatter

ralexander4 said:


> If you call and it actually works leave a note..I would be interested ...


After several attempts and on the 20th some ring finally they answered phone. Very friendly, helpful. They are called IMS in Fullerton, Calif, 1928 W Malvern Ave. Very reasonable I felt in price, $10 plus $5 shipping for a "Air Regulator Manifold". I'll send check plus description of what I want and now we'll see if they deliver. Could of gave them Credit card over phone and ordered today but felt a little funny about that since they were hard to find, we'll see.

Al


----------



## ralexander4

Thanks.. I think I will try tomorrow to see if I can get similar results...All I need is a small elbow that comes out of the chamber...Should fit in an envelope....


----------



## akpatter

*Success*

:yes:
Sent money order to them on 29 Oct 2009, received part this day, 19 Nov 2009. Exactly what I needed. In the future if I can't reach them by phone I'll just drop a line to the IMS Customer service addess.

al


----------



## ralexander4

Thanks for the info. I was desparate so I got another little compressor and gave this one to the mower repair guy. He was going to try to make it work. I will pass this on to him. Congrats on your repair. They are a nice little compressor, never had a problem with mine till I pulled it off the shop counter and it hit the floor on the elbow. Other than that it still worked.
Robb


----------



## nyg

What do you guys think of the Pro Source compressor?

I saw one lonely box at my local Big Lots, same model 1113C. The specs look good for the price, but if it's unreliable I'd rather not bother.


----------



## ralexander4

*Pro Source*

I had absolutely no problems until I pulled it off my bench and it hit the concrete. I found it didn't do its own stunt work well . It only broke a small piece but thats all it took as parts can't be found except what was mentioned here. Other than that the pump still worked. As far as what it is supposed to do. For the price, I would get another with no reservations.
Good Luck.
Robb


----------



## nyg

Sounds good. Maybe I'll pickup it up tonight. I just hope all the parts are in the box. The box is a bit beat up, but from what I can tell everything looked to be in it.

I just hope it's a lot quieter than one of those Porter Cable pancakes.


----------



## nyg

OK. I picked it up and have a question. The instructions say to remove the clear plastic oil cap and replace it with the oil cap. The only cap I have is a black plastic cap that is already on the unit. Attached to that cap is a note to replace the shipping plug with the working oil fill plug. 

I have no other plug in the box. What should the real plug look like?


----------



## ralexander4

*cap*

I seem to remember I had the same thing and never found a cap. Just verify the oil level in the litttle window. Worst case is a little oil on start. Its been a while so I may be remembering wrong but I am pretty sure....


----------



## nyg

I called the 1-800 number on the box. They told me the black cap is the correct cap.

Fired up fine and seems to work well. I guess only time will tell at this point.


----------



## ralexander4

Just curious, Did you have any trouble getting an answer on the call?


----------



## nyg

I called and it was picked up in about 3 rings. The woman on the line said we had a bad connection, my end was breaking up so I told her I would call right back.

The second call took about 7 - 10 rings before it was picked up. I called at around 4:30PM eastern.


----------



## ralexander4

*Thanks*

OK thanks for the reply, Good info to know. At least they are responsive on a couple of occasions.I'd buy it again if I am in the market.


----------



## akpatter

I have been happy with the Have Model 1113C, 2HP, 13 Gal.
The coupling joints are less than good, they tend to rust. Had one leaking without hose connected, bought a brass one, then caused my own problem. When tightening it I broke the cast mahifold/regulator. My fault. Got the new part very reasonable in cost. I've been happy with it, I use it for blowing out things such as filter, water hoses for winter storage, have yet to use it with air tools. The 13 gal holds plenty of air for that.


----------



## nyg

Sorry, one more quick question if you don't mind. This is my first oil compressor. Kind of a dumb question but I'm looking through the manual and parts listing and the only way I can see to empty the oil is by removing the oil glass. Is that how it's done?


I looked again and I don't see a drain plug anywhere, and the oil glass looks to be sealed up pretty good so I don't think that would be removed for it. I'm a bit stumped.


----------



## ralexander4

I hadnt ever replaced mine, but it was barely a year old when I lost it. I guess if you want to flush or clean oil just turn it upside down.


----------



## akpatter

Looking at mine, the Oil window is screwed in and is removed to drain the oil.

One other suggestion, condensation should be drained regularly from the tank. There is a drain valve on bottom of tank.


----------



## nyg

akpatter said:


> I have been happy with the Have Model 1113C, 2HP, 13 Gal.
> The coupling joints are less than good, they tend to rust. Had one leaking without hose connected, bought a brass one, then caused my own problem. When tightening it I broke the cast mahifold/regulator. My fault. Got the new part very reasonable in cost. I've been happy with it, I use it for blowing out things such as filter, water hoses for winter storage, have yet to use it with air tools. The 13 gal holds plenty of air for that.


The coupling adapters are junk. The one on mine next to the tank pressure gauge leaks when a hose is connected. 

Now I'm wondering if I should try swapping it out for a new brass adapter and risk breaking it, or returning it.

Did yours break by over tightening it? or did it bend funny and crack?


----------



## Thurman

I'm not familiar with this particular compressor, but I used to work on compressors, and still do some work on them-I retired. The plug in the oil filler hole when shipped does not have any "breathing" capabilities. The plug which goes into this hole should have some method of "breathing" the crankcase, to prevent moisture build-up. IF you cannot find the plug which goes into this hole, you can get by with drilling a very small, less than 1/32" hole in the cap for breathing, the smaller the better actually. You may find a small amount of oil loss after this, but it will be minimal compared to helping your compressor. Thanks, David


----------



## nyg

Thurman said:


> I'm not familiar with this particular compressor, but I used to work on compressors, and still do some work on them-I retired. The plug in the oil filler hole when shipped does not have any "breathing" capabilities. The plug which goes into this hole should have some method of "breathing" the crankcase, to prevent moisture build-up. IF you cannot find the plug which goes into this hole, you can get by with drilling a very small, less than 1/32" hole in the cap for breathing, the smaller the better actually. You may find a small amount of oil loss after this, but it will be minimal compared to helping your compressor. Thanks, David


Thanks for the reply. The black cap on it does have a small hole in it. I haven't checked but I guess it does go through for breathing.


----------



## akpatter

The filler cap, on the top does have a breather hole.
The plug with window to see oil level is removed to drain oil.
Al


----------



## akpatter

Yes the couplings are cheap metal un-plated. When I replaced one that was leaking I over tightened it and cracked the manifold. Haven't replaced the manifold yet, but when I do I will be extremely careful not to over tighten. Plan on replacing both couplings with brass ones. Overall I have been very happy with the unit, like I said before I use it alot for filling tires and balls for the grand kids, blowing out filters on shop vac as well as wife's vaccumm. Saving a bunch of money not having to buy filters on a regular basis. This winter have several jobs to complete that I use nailers, expect to have no problems.
Al


----------



## ralexander4

I believe the one that comes with this one has a small pin hole..


----------



## william bell

*william bell*

I have the same air compressor Pro-source 1113C. Did you find any parts for the unit?


----------



## deidrea8

check Ingersoll Rand Air http://www.ingersollrandproducts.com/IS/Category.aspx-am_en-12769. 
A great place to find parts and compressors.


----------



## alvarado626

*heres the #*

Here's The # Of Pro source 714 578-6700 they r Located in Fullerton Ca When u Call Ask to Speak to Devora


----------



## kevin089

*wiring help for model 1126C*

I have a Pro Source 1/3 HP, 2.6 Gallon, 120V, 2.5 amp, single phase portable air compressor that my brother asked me to try and fix for him. The model is 1126C and of course he dropped it, go figure. Anyway, this is the first place I could find any info. on Pro Source "Thank You very much by the way":thumbsup:, and was hoping for some help. He does not have the wiring print for this unit and the three wires from the circuit board to the on/off switch came off. They are push on connectors and are colored red, black and yellow. The switch has three male connectors (A2, A, A1 The reason I list them in this order, is because that is the way they appear on the switch) with the connector nearest the ON position being either brass or copper and marked A2. I was hoping that this setup would be the same in other Pro Source compressors such as the 1113C. If anyone could help me with this problem, I would greatly appreciate it (and it would make me look like a hero to my brother :thumbup: lol). PS, I did call the 866 phone number but the customer service dept. was closed and I will try again tomorrow.


----------

